# Here's the whole rig



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)




----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Cool Mike...what's the length...300 Yards????????


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

What kind of gas mileage do you get pulling all that? 

Its a nice looking setup.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Don, 59-60ft. well within the limit.

Fuel mileage? I'm guessing about 8-10. Got a diesel.

Not really bad too tow at all.


----------



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

Curious........How is it in a cross wind?


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

That's cool Mike. I think you'll find that pulling that boat isn't too bad. The way the wheels set forward on the 5th wheel makes the boat go around corners niceley.

You're all set now!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

John, thats whats I noticed. Went around corners with no problem.

With a gas engine it might pull a bit harder, but with the diesel its no problem accelerating into traffic. Figured about 7500lbs towing.

Rangerman, not much in the way of wind this weekend. Can't really answer you on that.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Yep, you'll like the diesel. I have the 6.0 gas with 4.10. It pulls it well with power to spare, but the best I get is around 11MPG. 
I pulled it with Ralfs truck and there was a very noticable difference with the diesel / Allison tranny combo. That tranny is amazing! Also, we averaged 14MPG on that trip.

Now I need a diesel.  Sarah's going to kill me. LOL


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mike, 

You may want to consider raising the leaf springs a notch or 2 (on the 5er). I can see the same "pinch point" that John had. John raised his and now the rig sits level.

BTW, who installed the hitch on your unit?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ralf, took it in today to have that done. Got the hitch used from the same guy who is doing the springs. A welding shop by my house. Got the hitch for $200 installed.

Was waiting for someone to comment on not riding level. These darn Dodges sit so high!!!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I'm sorry Mike but I don't like the color contrasts at all You definitely need a new truck and trailer. Of course the tracker is perfect


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I may need to get his number from you.
On mine the spare tire is mounted underneath, just like on the trucks. The frame work for the hitch will have to be off-set to allow access.

He's charging you $200 for the fabrication plus the hitch?
Sounds very reasonable.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Can't beat that price.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ralf, he installed the 5th wheel hitch (hitch included) for $200. It was his old hitch. Got a trailer hitch installed on the rear for $250.
He's doing the springs for about $250 also.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mike,

Please send me his address and phone number. I'll take mine over there after this weekend. That price is very fair.

Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just got back with the 5th-wheel, and now it pulls almost perfectly level. Still just a little up in front. Can't lower the hitch any further. It's only about an inch high.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Watch that hitch height and keep it high.

Perhaps Chromium will elaborate?  

Srry, John.... something about an awning...lol

Thanks for the address and phone number


----------

